# Another Animal Care Center Shut Down by HSUS?



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

_Nov 09, 2016 02:19 pm_

For those who were disturbed to learn about the Humane Society’s plan to shut down the Cape Wildlife Center, we have bad news: It appears HSUS is shutting down another animal care center. The Doris Day Equine Center has been an integral part of the Black Beauty Ranch for about 5 years. Founded with a […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

These Activists Don’t Want You to Enjoy Turkey on Thanksgiving
_Nov 23, 2016 12:31 pm_

Thanksgiving is truly a special time of the year. Family and friends get together to celebrate a delicious feast, football games, and holiday cheer. But this turkey-focused holiday drives some vegan animal rights activists over the edge. This time of year, we’ve seen PETA try to place TV spots attacking the idea of eating turkey; […]

Read in browser »


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> _Nov 09, 2016 02:19 pm_
> 
> For those who were disturbed to learn about the Humane Society’s plan to shut down the Cape Wildlife Center, we have bad news: It appears HSUS is shutting down another animal care center. The Doris Day Equine Center has been an integral part of the Black Beauty Ranch for about 5 years. Founded with a […]
> 
> Read in browser »


How about a link to the original story on this place?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> How about a link to the original story on this place?


 Here you go 
https://www.humanewatch.org/these-activists-dont-want-you-to-enjoy-turkey-on-thanksgiving/


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> Here you go
> https://www.humanewatch.org/these-activists-dont-want-you-to-enjoy-turkey-on-thanksgiving/


I personally don't have much support for an anti turkey movement, was more interested in the original article on the facility closing, please...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> I personally don't have much support for an anti turkey movement, was more interested in the original article on the facility closing, please...


Thanks, very cool. OK, I hope these may help....I deleted all of my earlier links....
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...life-center/lO1Sn41k5AIgIbWrKopJGO/story.html
https://www.humanewatch.org/
https://www.activistfacts.com/
http://www.capecodtimes.com/news/20161103/talks-underway-to-keep-cape-wildlife-center-open


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

How’s HSUS Faring Post-Election?_Dec 08, 2016 05:06 pm_

Today’s nomination of Oklahoma Attorney General Scott Pruitt to run the EPA must have the execs at the Humane Society of the United States fuming. Pruitt was no fan of HSUS, putting out a public consumer alert against HSUS and opening a well-deserved inquiry into HSUS’s deceptive fundraising. Pruitt’s inquiry was also the subject of […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The “Humane Society of the U.S.” Hardly Cares for Any Animals in America_Dec 09, 2016 02:24 pm_

The Humane Society of the United States, like an unfortunate number of large, bloated charities, wastes a lot of money that could be used for good. But the real crime might be in how the organization concocts talking points that make it seem otherwise. In fact, it appears that much of HSUS’s “hands-on care” consists […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Charity Grinch: Humane Society Sends Money to Fundraisers Instead of Needy Pets_Dec 16, 2016 12:26 pm_

The Humane Society of the United States doesn’t run a single pet shelter—despite using cats and dogs throughout its advertising. And if you’re wondering where the money does go, one answer is into other people’s pockets. California publishes reports every year on for-profit fundraisers that raise money for charities. Typically, around 50 percent of the […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Detroit Zoo CEO Aligns with PETA and HSUS—and Against Zoos
_Jan 03, 2017 11:40 am_

Last month, Harvard’s “animal law” program hosted a two-day event on the federal Animal Welfare Act whereby activist lawyers plotted how they would change the law so that they could start a deluge of litigation against animal owners. The Harvard program is run by a former PETA lawyer and a former litigator for the Animal […]

Read in browser »


----------

